# Forced "donation" at WSP



## tyerod (Dec 30, 2013)

So I did some shopping at WSP today since they have a sale going on.  Got the things I wanted and ran them through the checkout.  After all the clicking and stuff I see the order confirmation with a $0.41 "donation" added that ends up rounding my total up to the nearest dollar.  I did not see any notice of, or way of opting out of this "donation"  I have sent them and email indicating I want my $0.41 refunded and asked what this "donation" was all about.  Still no response.  Its not a lot of money but the principle.  Its enough to make me shop elsewhere.  Anyone else get hit with this "donation".  After searching their site I still have not found any info on what this "donation" is or where it is supposed to go.


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Dec 30, 2013)

OverUnder said:


> So I did some shopping at WSP today since they have a sale going on.  Got the things I wanted and ran them through the checkout.  After all the clicking and stuff I see the order confirmation with a $0.41 "donation" added that ends up rounding my total up to the nearest dollar.  I did not see any notice of, or way of opting out of this "donation"  I have sent them and email indicating I want my $0.41 refunded and asked what this "donation" was all about.  Still no response.  Its not a lot of money but the principle.  Its enough to make me shop elsewhere.  Anyone else get hit with this "donation".  After searching their site I still have not found any info on what this "donation" is or where it is supposed to go.




I shopped the morning and had a pull down tab to opp out I think it's for autism. If I remember but I gave my change to it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 30, 2013)

It's not forced. It gives you the option to NOT give it if you don't want too. It's a donation to the national Autism association, and it's always less than $1. Because it's a donation, and you get a receipt, it's tax deductible. It's just rounds your total up to the next highest dollar amount. 
Mine ended up being .03 today.


----------



## mkstylessoap (Dec 30, 2013)

OverUnder said:


> So I did some shopping at WSP today since they have a sale going on.  Got the things I wanted and ran them through the checkout.  After all the clicking and stuff I see the order confirmation with a $0.41 "donation" added that ends up rounding my total up to the nearest dollar.  I did not see any notice of, or way of opting out of this "donation"  I have sent them and email indicating I want my $0.41 refunded and asked what this "donation" was all about.  Still no response.  Its not a lot of money but the principle.  Its enough to make me shop elsewhere.  Anyone else get hit with this "donation".  After searching their site I still have not found any info on what this "donation" is or where it is supposed to go.




You don't need to make the donation, where it says the amount that you are donating there is a drop down that you can select "no donation".


----------



## eyeroll (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm with the OP on this one. I haven't ordered from that supplier so I don't know how obvious the "donation" line or opt-out option is. And yes, as a consumer I am responsible for reviewing my order and knowing what I'm purchasing. 

However, I spend a fair amount of effort researching what causes I want to donate my money and time to, and I would also be annoyed if a retailer forced me to opt-out of a donation to an organization or cause I may not want to give to. IMO, the default should be to opt-in.  At best I would be reluctant to buy from that retailer again; at worst I'd feel I'd been cheated under the guise of charity.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2013)

eyeroll said:


> I'm with the OP on this one. I haven't ordered from that supplier so I don't know how obvious the "donation" line or opt-out option is. And yes, as a consumer I am responsible for reviewing my order and knowing what I'm purchasing.
> 
> However, I spend a fair amount of effort researching what causes I want to donate my money and time to, and I would also be annoyed if a retailer forced me to opt-out of a donation to an organization or cause I may not want to give to. IMO, the default should be to opt-in. At best I would be reluctant to buy from that retailer again; at worst I'd feel I'd been cheated under the guise of charity.


 
I agree that the default shoud be opt-in. I quite buying from them a long time ago. Just did not like the policy of shipping figured into the item.


----------



## cerelife (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never taken issue with the Autism donation, since the drop-down box on this line is plain to see...I usually donate if it's less than 50 cents and opt out if it's more, but that's just me. We also choose our charitable donations carefully at the beginning of every tax year and have them deducted from our pay, but I really don't mind a few cents here and there. Especially from a company like WSP who consistently provides me with quality products and fast shipping. My donation today was 34 cents, but I also used my $14 customer rewards rebate...totally cool with that  Those points add up faster than the few cents I donate!


----------



## indulgebandb (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't mind it- I noticed it the first time I ordered but it's such a small amount ( always less than the rebate I have from my previous order to apply). It's not the first time I've seen a company do it and I actually kind of like seeing it. With all their customers it probably adds up to quite a bit and costs each person so little. But like others have said - there is always the option to opt out. As far as giving the option to opt in rather than out- they would most likely miss out on a lot of donations- many people just won't take the extra step to donate- even those that don't mind doing it.


----------



## Lin (Dec 31, 2013)

I understand the reasoning with a default of donation bringing in much more money due to lazy people, but also think it should be the other way. I'm also someone who researches where I donate to before doing so. I also happen to have Aspergers Syndrome which is a mild form of autism and there are a few autism organizations I would absolutely not support and completely disagree with. I'm unfamiliar with the one listed as receiving WSP donations.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle!  I just checked my receipt from 2 months ago, and sure enough there's a donation on there.  I never noticed it during checkout or afterward!  Not only is it not that obvious, but I should not have to consciously act upon not contributing to a cause they are championing.  No way.  What if it was for something I (or you) don't believe in?  What if it was to their church... a political party...an organization that lobbies for or against abortion?  Would it still be okay for them to charge you whether you understand it or not?  I say no!

And "tax deductable," really??  50 cents???


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 31, 2013)

I do not want to sound "preachy," but my mama taught me to read before I sign.  Signing is a bit different in the computer age, but it amounts to the same thing.  Read what you put your name/credit cart/debit card to before signing it.  It is obvious enough that if you read, you will see it.

Personally, I appreciate that WSP makes this opportunity available.  It is one reason I am a return customer.  I wish more suppliers would do something like this with some worthy cause.  And CaraBou, I find your "what if's" humorous.  They are not out to support some unpopular agenda.  They are trying to help people.

And BTW, if you *don't* read and you have ordered from Vistaprint, check your CC statement.  Likely you have been charged monthly for a service you didn't know you wanted.


----------



## eyeroll (Dec 31, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> What if it was for something I (or you) don't believe in?  What if it was to their church... a political party...an organization that lobbies for or against abortion?  Would it still be okay???[/zQUOTE]
> 
> 
> Well put, CaraBou.
> ...


----------



## boyago (Dec 31, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> And BTW, if you *don't* read and you have ordered from Vistaprint, check your CC statement.  Likely you have been charged monthly for a service you didn't know you wanted.



Are you serious?  I used to order from them several times a month at my old job. What is their monthly service fee for? "file management"?
Their prices are already unbelievably low at retail and they are even lower for resale. I don't know how they make any profit at all with their account holders.
After their last printer upgrade they had a stop motion video of their printer installation up on their web site.  Maybe it's only crazy if your a sign guy/printing geek but just the scale of the thing is astounding.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just my two cents: I honestly don't mind the donation. If you are paying  attention to your order then you will see it before you check out and  decide if you want to donate or not. It is a small amount of change and I  personally like that it rounds up my total to an even dollar amount.  Doing a little research I found the following information from HSMG:

_"Because Debbie and her husband Dave have been personally touched by  Autism, when you place your order with wholesale supplies plus you will  have the opportunity to make a donation to Life Center for Autism; a  charity they established to honor their commitment to give back to the  community in which they operate. Life Center for Autism has the mission  to socially enhance the lives of those who struggle with autism spectrum  disorders.  This is a federally recognized charity and Wholesale Supplies Plus will gladly match all customer donations."_

I get it that everyone has their personal beliefs but this isn't a charity against your religion or anything like that. This is a charity to help better the lives of those that were born with Autism and their families.


----------



## tyerod (Dec 31, 2013)

I am usually very careful about watching for drop boxes and options when checking out.  I did not see anything until after the orders was finalized.  If it was obvious I missed it.  Maybe they distracted me with the free sample screen.  Still the "donation" did not appear until after the order was confirmed giving no chance of correcting it.  I still do not like being opted in for donations no matter what the cause.  I have sent two emails indicating I want it reversed.  I will wait a few day after the new year to see if I hear back.


----------



## lsg (Dec 31, 2013)

I checked this out and it appears on the finalize Screen. You have the option to decline the donation. I usually receive more in rebates and discounts for free items than any small donation I make. As far as I am concerned it is not deceptive in any way. I have a grandson with Aspergers syndrome, so anytime someone wants a donation for autism/aspergers I make one. I hope they refund your donation even though you were wrong about being 'forced" to make it.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Dec 31, 2013)

When I placed my order, I thought the donation was very clearly marked. I don't see how anybody could look at their total and not see the donation amount right above it.


----------



## osso (Dec 31, 2013)

It is as simple as, for example, choosing a shipping option when checking out. I never found it deceptive.


----------



## mel z (Dec 31, 2013)

Didn't order yesterday, so don't know if it has changed any. As I recall you can un-check the box right? It's been a while since I ordered, so maybe not. At any rate, when I was ordering regularly I didn't mind as it simply rounds up the dollar amount. That makes it easier for us that keep track of every penny we charge or spend.

If the few pennies go where they are supposed to is beyond me, but there are ways to look those things up if one wants to spend the time.

I don't mind a few pennies. I even buy food on sale for the Food Bank Drive when they leave a bag at the door for food staples (dry or canned goods). I never know when I may need the act of kindness in return either. So, I go with it. I'm not going to go broke over a rounded up price on all the goodies I purchased. I kind of like it.


----------



## seven (Dec 31, 2013)

mel z said:


> ... I never know when I may need the act of kindness in return either....



i like this a lot


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 31, 2013)

seven said:


> i like this a lot




Ditto! And yes, Mel you can change it so you don't donate.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't speak for how OverUnder missed it, but I do understand more how I did.  The donation  amount doesn't line up with the other dollar amounts.  What does line up is an arrow pointing down to the total.  Also, the font isn't bolded like the other categories and amounts are.  And like OverUnder said, there is no warning of this atypical (my word) tack-on until the very final stage of the purchasing process.  Some would call any one of those things a deceptive tactic.  And notice in this screen shot I took today from their website that the donation defaulted to a whole dollar.  

My objection has nothing to do with their cause or saving a buck; it has everything to do with an underhanded way of getting me to pay for it. I suppose I should be grateful they decided that the default donation should only be a dollar; I may feel stupid now but I would have been really upset if they had decided it should be $10. 

I 100% support OverUnder in the request to get the refund, based purely on the principle of how this is set up.  They're lucky it isn't a complaint to the Better Business Bureau.  Presumably neither of us are visually impaired, but sooner or later one of their customers will be, and it certainly won't be fair to that person.


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 31, 2013)

The great thing about soap making suppliers now is that there are so many now that carry great stuff.  And if we don't like the way some handle business, chances are that there is another supplier happy to fill the void.


----------



## cerelife (Dec 31, 2013)

**First a disclaimer: This post is in NO way meant to be snarky or rude! I just wanted to get that out of the way as sometimes things come across that way in a written message, and that certainly isn't my intention.**
Carabou, the reasons you mentioned for finding this deceptive were precisely the reasons WHY I noticed this donation the very first time I ordered from WSP...IMHO this line sticks out like a sore thumb (underlined, off-set, the only drop-down box, different type).
And the reason it defaulted to $1 is because the total was an even dollar amount. I've had this happen as well, and I chose to opt out. 
That said, I truly hope the OP gets his/her refund, and I'm sorry you feel like you've been decieved. I honestly don't think WSP is trying to cheat anyone, but I can see how this would leave a bad taste in your mouth if you didn't notice and unwillingly donated to their cause.


----------



## Lin (Jan 1, 2014)

lsg said:


> I have a grandson with Aspergers syndrome, so anytime someone wants a donation for autism/aspergers I make one.


You may want to check into the organizations or speak with your grandson or others with autism before donating. There are many organizations that those with autism and AS (such as myself) do not support and feel they are detrimental to individuals with autism spectrum disorders. 

I don't feel this is the place to get political, and so thats why I am not naming organizations or going into more detail other than that someone should research before donating and ensure they want to support the organization they are donating to. I feel this is important with ALL charities. For example there is a charity thats well known to receive donations from individuals who believe they are sending the money straight to rescue animals when the organization is actually purely political (I have no issue with donating to a political organization, but issue with not being upfront about where the money truly goes and what seems to be purposeful deception); and many charities that are non-profit send more money to salary for employees than to support the cause of the charity. I respect differences of opinion on what to support, but strongly believe its important for people to know exactly what they are supporting.


----------



## thinkativeone (Jan 1, 2014)

Lin said:


> You may want to check into the organizations or speak with your grandson or others with autism before donating. There are many organizations that those with autism and AS (such as myself) do not support and feel they are detrimental to individuals with autism spectrum disorders.
> 
> I don't feel this is the place to get political, and so thats why I am not naming organizations or going into more detail other than that someone should research before donating and ensure they want to support the organization they are donating to. I feel this is important with ALL charities. For example there is a charity thats well known to receive donations from individuals who believe they are sending the money straight to rescue animals when the organization is actually purely political (I have no issue with donating to a political organization, but issue with not being upfront about where the money truly goes and what seems to be purposeful deception); and many charities that are non-profit send more money to salary for employees than to support the cause of the charity. I respect differences of opinion on what to support, but strongly believe its important for people to know exactly what they are supporting.



Beautifully said, Lin. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 1, 2014)

[QUOTE

Ruthie, my mama taught me how to read as well. Disagreeing with a company's business practices doesn't make one illiterate or entirely culpable, as you imply.[/QUOTE]

I am so sorry that you took my comment as saying you were either.  I was only  saying that a purchase online is a contract and should be read carefully.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 1, 2014)

cerelife said:


> **First a disclaimer: This post is in NO way meant to be snarky or rude! I just wanted to get that out of the way as sometimes things come across that way in a written message, and that certainly isn't my intention.**



And my clarification... I don't take (or give) _any _of this personally.  Heck, I don't even feel bad that I missed something right under my nose, regardless of how obvious it was to others.  I'm just glad OverUnder brought it to light and that I got to weigh in!


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 1, 2014)

boyago said:


> Are you serious?  I used to order from them several times a month at my old job. What is their monthly service fee for? "file management"?



boyago, I am not ignoring your question.  I simply feel I may have spoken out of line here and want to be able to check my facts before I say more- or before I apologize for my misstatement.

I know what I am talking about used to be part of their website, but am not sure it still is.  Guess that is reason to order the banner I've been wanting!


----------

